# Maintaining Bank account in UAE after leaving



## mtu1250 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello all.
When I left the UAE, I could not close my bank account as I was waiting for my final settlement, I dont have any debt owed to bank, My settlement paid in and I can still use my account while I am in Qatar, this is where I am working now. as I work for international company and my salary is split, I want them to pay one half in UAE account and other in Qatar, Will this be possible or will there be issues with the bank later on as my Visa is already cancelled.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It will cost your company money to do that. If you want your money to be split, why not just transfer on line?


----------



## mtu1250 (Jun 9, 2014)

This is how the company does it, They say that they pay part in Qatar bank and the second part in other account which is not Qatar. but I dont want the second account to be my south african account as the rand is not stable, it fluctuates too much this not giving me a constant figure.


----------

